# Pony Pictures from Jodie are here!



## Dreamweaver (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah! My Pictures from our Jodie French farm shoot are here! So, I would like to share my two pony stallions!

This is SMHC's Excellsior's Stylish Mover, aka "Bo". He is a 44", three year old stallion. This is a sweet boy that likes to get into mischief! He is a Daddy for the first time this year with three healthy foals on the ground. Maybe we can get Laura to post some pictures of his babies on here??

*SMHC's Excelsior's Stylish Mover*






And this is Van-Lo's Sample The Dream, aka Gemini. He is a 38" eight year old stallion that is ASPC/AMHR reg and Foundation Sealed. This is the sweetest stallion you could meet and his get are the same way. I couldn't ask for a better boy!

* Van-Lo's Sample The Dream*




















Both of these boys live with their mares AND their foals. It is so neat to watch them play with, grooming on, and in general loving on the babies. I watch some of the foals do something rotten to someone and then run to "Daddy" to save them! Too funny!


----------



## crponies (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice! :aktion033: Your stallions are both so colorful and gorgeous!



:


----------



## lvponies (Aug 25, 2007)

I love the picture of Dream with the clouds behind him. WOW!! All the pictures are beautiful!!


----------

